# I Am A Mole,



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Autumn has arrived on the estate, and with it the usual influx of moles in the paddocks. When there are several sets of mole hills (1 mole per set) we have to resort to trapping, which I don't really like...I much prefer to dig the mole out alive and release it elsewhere. Such was the case this morning when I spotted the mole pushing soil up into a new hill. I quickly got a spade and when the earth started pushing up, dug underneath the little bu**er and caught him alive. So here are a few pics of a very rarely seen animal. Hope you enjoy.

Mr. Mole in his super smooth velvety coat. People used to make moleskin waistcoats and trousers out of the skins because they were very hardwearing. Plumbers used a moleskin to wipe the molten lead joints they made on pipes in order to smooth them.










Look at the size of those front digging 'hands'!



















Here, you see the vestigial eye, which can just about distinguish light from dark.










'Look Ma!...On top of the world!'










He was released into the corn field next door after the photoshoot!

*No moles were harmed during this production.*


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Very nice pic's. Its not easy to snap a creature like that - shy sods!

One of our cats came home with his face cut to shreds a few weeks ago.

We took him to the vets but it was all cosmetic, just a lot of dried blood.

The next morning we discovered the cause - a mole left as a 'present' on the back doorstep!

It was massive - easily three quarters the size of the cat. They were wild rescues though and can't half scrap! 

Bit of a shame but I suppose its nature.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jump to 6.16. 






Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Good one, William! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great pics - my father in law has been trying to catch the ones that dig up his garden for years and no luck so far. He now uses the sonic repellents but still gets a lumpy lawn.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Great photos of a rather cute animal IMHO. The last one looks like it is bursting out of a hole and really captures it's character. I want one! Maybe the new trendy pet, after minature dogs in handbags we could have moles?!


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Great photos, i have never seen one so close up. I could never kill such lovely critters


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

We get a few mole hills too, the cats tend to see 'em off though after a couple of days.

You said you prefer to catch and release them. A lot of people say they do this for various vermin as they don't like killing them. In some cases this might be a good solution, however moles are highly territorial and often kill intruding moles on their patch, despite a tunnel system, they will find each other, so it may actually be more humane to trap them. Very often there is only a single mole, making several hills a day, so trap him and you're sorted for quite a while, until a new mole realises the area is safe to move into.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Im afraid if theres a mole in our garden it gets shot. However, its fantastic to see shots like that


----------

